# anyone? any store?



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

hi,

is there any store here who sells GARRA RUFA fish?

thanks.....


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

...So thats what these fish are called. Got into one of those pools when I went to some hot springs in China. It'd be damn cool to have one of those pools  But the practice is illegal in Canada and the States though so i'd imagine itd be hard to get those guys here...

(Have not seen in any stores)


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums West had some in a couple of weeks ago


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*good good good*



josephl said:


> Aquariums West had some in a couple of weeks ago


ill ask them if they still carry this kind of fishes.... its pretty reliable if you have this kind of fishes....

thanks


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*seen in aquarium west???*



Momobobo said:


> ...So thats what these fish are called. Got into one of those pools when I went to some hot springs in China. It'd be damn cool to have one of those pools  But the practice is illegal in Canada and the States though so i'd imagine itd be hard to get those guys here...
> 
> (Have not seen in any stores)


josephl - is saying that he saw a couple of weeks ago in aquarium west.. better check it too.... yup they call it fish doctor in some spa's... so you have tried this one... wow how's the feeling? how it feels? ticklish? its so nice seeing those fish come to you and kiss you every where even in mouth <--- saw someone in youtube.....


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they were in the store at about the same time

Aquariums West Best Algae Eaters.com


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are on the
Lists
From imports.
Illegal as
A
Business
And
Spa
But not for you to have
As pets.
They like hard water. Read up on water parameters first. I sold a bunch to a
Member years ago and he
Lost his due to wring parameters. They also like very warm
Spa water.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*oh no....*

really.... ?  wow ... so these kinds of fish are not freshwater fish? 
oh well.... i was thinking of making a pond then put fishes like these at our backyard and just let my mum soak her feet for how long she wants....

i was just stunned on how these fishes help people with skin disease and take out all the dead skin...:lol:

i just love the way fishes come to you and give you kisses....not like my red parrot... i use to poke him whenever i got home  he's always in that lil corner... but he's kinda pale bcoz of ick...ive been treating the water for 3 days now and i just hope it helps him...

well i guess i'll just have the old style spa then... no choice.....

thanks april.....


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

They are freshwater fish, but they harder water than the water out of our taps.
You can make our water harder using many different things.
These fish don't really "kiss" you. :lol:
They're looking for skin to pick/suck/eat off you. :bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you thought about getting some of these instead? They should be easier to find locally. Their skin eating ability is legendary and I bet their "kisses" pack a good wallop

Red-bellied piranha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people in the USA got terrible infections from bacteria in fish spa tank water; these fish can eat the dead skin right down to live tissue (to the point of provoking minor bleeding) and so if the tank water is not very well filtered or continually replaced, it can lead to bad infections. As far as I know that is why the spas are not allowed here.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*i heard about that too*



stratos said:


> Some people in the USA got terrible infections from bacteria in fish spa tank water; these fish can eat the dead skin right down to live tissue (to the point of provoking minor bleeding) and so if the tank water is not very well filtered or continually replaced, it can lead to bad infections. As far as I know that is why the spas are not allowed here.


i read some articles on this one about spa's that are not allowed here with those kind of fish because of some issues about bacteria and infections... i was just thinking of making a pond with full of this fishes, so whenever she wants to have foot spa, she'll just dip in her feet and relax..... to much stress at work 

oh well, i went to metrotown last week and saw this fish and they sell it for around 9 bucks?? aquarium west is much cheaper they only sells it for around 6 bucks....but for a bunch i don't know if i can still make my dream spa at home....

ill just figure it out, with what april was saying about the water stuffs...for me as newby i don't think i can handle it!

anyways.... i might get few somehow and see if i can manage it hehehe....and see if they can give me kisses  (even they just love to nip deep skin but still its like they kissing ) my flowerhorn babies still bullies and i think they need more attention with what im giving them :bigsmile:


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

$6.00 is a very good price for that fish.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*ah huh....*



Rastapus said:


> $6.00 is a very good price for that fish.


are you planning on getting those kind of fish?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

jozzybdv said:


> i read some articles on this one about spa's that are not allowed here with those kind of fish because of some issues about bacteria and infections... i was just thinking of making a pond with full of this fishes, so whenever she wants to have foot spa, she'll just dip in her feet and relax..... to much stress at work
> 
> oh well, i went to metrotown last week and saw this fish and they sell it for around 9 bucks?? aquarium west is much cheaper they only sells it for around 6 bucks....but for a bunch i don't know if i can still make my dream spa at home....
> 
> ...


If you get enough, maybe you can get them to breed for you.

Then you can supply us all for our own "personal spas".


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*oh well.....*



`GhostDogg´ said:


> If you get enough, maybe you can get them to breed for you.
> 
> Then you can supply us all for our own "personal spas".


hehehe... how bout piranha?  coz -N/A- was telling me how bout red bellied piranha? with link post 

that would be nice.... breading fish for spa purposes.... hmmm not bad... 
just thinking of it after loads of work, deadlines and annoying phone calls, *what if* instead of foamy, warm water with lavender oil you'll see fishes coming to your feet and nip those dead skins that you have....that would be nice....can't wait hehehehe


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

my Koi and Angel fish try to nibble on my hand if I let it linger too long when feeding them, and while scraping the algae off the walls.

The turtles would also nip my fingers (probably off) if did not move fast when hand feeding them<G>


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*yum*



mikeike said:


> my Koi and Angel fish try to nibble on my hand if I let it linger too long when feeding them, and while scraping the algae off the walls.
> 
> The turtles would also nip my fingers (probably off) if did not move fast when hand feeding them<G>


i also have a turtle he's 4 yrs old i just adopted him like 2 mos ago  and he's a size of a dinner plate....never tried to be too close to his mouth or else it will totally nipped hehehe... just like my mum, she was feeding him when pong (my turtle) bit her finger and she thought her finger got been cut 

angel fish? hmmm haven't had any of these fishes....ill check if i can mixed it with my fishes....:bigsmile:


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

My Red Devils & Midas like to bit me.


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*bit : >*



`GhostDogg´ said:


> My Red Devils & Midas like to bit me.


hehe.... nice...  maybe your hand is too sweet that's why they like to bite your fingers hehehe....

that would not be good for foot spa... hehe...


----------



## littleme (Jan 18, 2013)

there is a great Garra Rufa supplier called Kissingfish - their website is http://www.kissingfish.gr
they have some amazing stores all over Greece and Europe.


----------

